# AC:NH ~ What We Know So Far



## TheRealWC (Jun 11, 2019)

From all that we've seen previously, here is a mega-list of new features and quirks other people and I have found, organized into sections for your convenience:

*MAP & ENVIRONMENT*

*Map Size* ~ Thanks to ztc0611 for their comprehensive analysis, it appears the total map is 6x6 acres, but playable space is akin to about City Folk. 
*Multi-layered towns* ~ It appears that towns will have multiple layers a la City Folk again.
*Beaches* ~ Beaches are no longer separated by a giant cliff but rather fluid as in titles before New Leaf. There are also large rocks on the beach shoreline, and it appears that you can walk on them. 
*Dynamic Weather* ~ Wind can blow trees at differing rates, amazing atmospheric feature. Wind also blows around flowers and weeds. From the trailer and gameplay, and confirmed in the September Direct, clouds cast a moving shadow over the ground. Shadows and wind can change based off of time of day and weather. 
*Flower Structure* ~ Thanks Roshan, a small detail but flowers are in formations of 3. 
*New Flower Types* ~ Thanks to sloom for pointing this out, but there is a new flower type in the September Direct (they can be seen first at 0:35). At first I thought these were pansies, but they are not since pansies can be clearly seen at the end of the E3 Trailer. This appears to be a completely new flower to the series. There are also now chrysanthemums, which are new to the series.
*Grass Patterns* ~ The classic triangle pattern was present in the trailer and later in the September Direct. Thanks Ossiran for pointing out that all grass does have a pattern, but it appears to be of varying intensity (some times the design sticks out and other times it fades away). This is something that hasn't been done before but looks really cool. 
*New Butterfly* ~ There is a new butterfly that appears to be somewhat common. It can be seen ~0:18 in the E3 trailer and at ~4:47 in the September Direct trailer. 
*Clams *~ Clams can be found spouting sand on the beach and dug up. These can be used to craft fishing bait.
*Big Mushroom* ~ Don't really know how else to describe it but in the September Direct next to PeeWee there was a _bigggg_ mushroom thing. Is this a new type of mushroom furniture? It didn't appear to be a sofa or anything but rather a decor-type piece. The mushroom can be seen at ~4:50. 
*Leafpiles and Tumbleweeds* ~ In the New Year's screenshots, specifically on the autumn photo, we can see leafpiles and what appears to be tumbleweeds (in the bottom rightish, I can't really tell). These seem to be a new seasonal environmental item...unless they're craftible. 
*Dodo Airlines* ~ There's an airplane icon on the map on the bottom by the beach, which upon some detective work on the subreddit, appears to be a seaplane. Now that we've seen the September Direct, it is in fact a seaplane for something called Dodo Airlines. This looks to be how we travel from island to island. The main building so far has been shown in both blue and yellow; whether this is customizable or map-based we don't know. The town flag is also present here.

*VILLAGERS & NPCS*

*More Alive Villagers* ~ At 1:03 in the trailer, Olivia is sitting next to a tree top left. Goldie can also be seen sitting on a bench. Fuchsia in the Treehouse can be seen carrying logs. Villagers move their heads and eyes to see their environment. In the September Direct, villagers can be seen doing all types of things. Butch can be seen doing a sitting animation at ~3:32. Antonio can be seen holding a book at ~3:58. PeeWee can be seen holding a basket at ~4:50. Rosie can be seen carrying logs at ~4:54. 
*Villager Homes* ~ Villagers appear to start in tents and then, later on, move into homes. Villagers will pay off their own debts "at their own pace." 
*Villagers Can Wear Shirts* ~ Thanks pinkfawn for pointing out animals can now wear long sleeve shirts, dresses, and sheep also can wear shirts. 
*....and accessories* ~ The extent of what accessories villagers can wear has yet to be determined, but in the new New Year's Screenshots, we can see Kiki wearing glasses. 
*Eye Pupils* ~ Thanks creamyy for pointing out both player made characters and animal villagers have eye pupils. Another nice detail added.
*Villager Detailing* ~ HUGE thanks to Ossiran for pointing this one out, and it's a really interesting one. In the September Direct, we can see Wolfgang sitting on a tree stump (~4:58 in the trailer) with detail on his paws. We also can see Angus a few seconds earlier with detailing on his hands imitating hooves. This is a really unique detail that should have each species look a little more unique from one another.
*Villager Text Boxes* ~ As others have pointed out, the villagers that were spoken to in the trailer and Treehouse had their names in their colors (for example, Fuchsia had yellow and pink with Hamlet having yellow and brown). 
*New Villager Personalities?* ~ No. Per IGN, New Horizons will be sticking with the established 8. 
*New Friendship Improvements* ~ You can gift villagers "crafted items" to improve friendship. 
*Nook Inc. *~ Tom Nooks own a company with a "getaway package," and the Nooklings will "have a store" with Nook Inc. Can sell stuff initially to Timmy, such as weeds. He also sells basic furniture, flowers, sapling, and medicine. The company starts in a tent, the billboard is next to it. Thanks Darius-The-Fox for pointing out ATM and ? Box in the Nook tent as well (it's possible the ATM could actually be a catalog machine as well).
*Resident Services* ~ Tom Nook will have some place called Resident Services that allows him to "invest money into the residents." What it's sounding like is as your town gets built up and as you pay off debt, more stuff becomes available. 
*Where's Isabelle?* ~ Big thanks to Ossiran for linking the IGN Article. The article confirms Isabelle is in the game, but you have to pay off enough debt to unlock her role. The article also implies that similar NPCs and services will be unlocked as you pay off more and more debt. A bit like New Leaf, only less time oriented and seemingly more at-your-own-pace. Also, revealed in the New Year's Eve Japanese Trailer, we can see Isabelle with a new shirt on the cover for the game. We still don't know what she does, but an interesting detail nonetheless.
*Mr. Resetti* ~ With the introduction, Mr. Resetti has "lost his job." However, it's been teased that he's looking for a new one, so it is very likely he'll be in New Horizons under a new employer.
*Harvey* ~ In the extended cover art, Harvey can be seen on his own island and cabin. It's unknown what his role is in this game, but could it be something similar to that of New Leaf: Welcome Amiibo?
*New NPCs?* ~ On the packaging cover revealed in the New Year's Japanese Trailer, we can see one for sure new NPC near Dodo Airlines. He/she looks like an Dodo with sunglasses on. This is presumably the pilot for the seaplane. There also appears to be a beaver fishing. In past games, Chip was always in charge of the fishing tourney. This beaver is _not_ Chip unless they totally redesigned him. The eyebrows are different and this new NPC has much bigger eyes. I'm assuming this NPC will run the fishing tourney in this game or do some new feature involving fishing that has yet to be seen.

*HUMAN PLAYERS & MULTIPLAYER*

*New Fashion Items* ~ From the trailer, some human characters were wearing purses and backpacks. While it has yet to be seen if these have a function, such as expanded inventory, they are a new fashion item. The main character of the trailer also wore a flower crown(thanks Rebeth13 for pointing this out), which was shown in the Treehouse to be a craftable fashion item. _**Big thanks to Scarfy for pointing out a lot of details for clothing, such as the inclusion of overalls. The details listed are too numerous to list here, but they can be found on post #109 on page 11 of this thread.** _
*Inventory *~ New inventory interface of 20 spaces in two curved rows.
*Character Customization* ~ Thanks brinstar for linking the Kotaku article which confirmed you can pick your skin tone at the start of the game. Also, from later articles, it appears you get to choose all of your features early game. Not only that, hairstyles are now “gender neutral” and, according to Polygon, players can change their appearance at any time. Also, with various new screenshots released at the end of 2019, several new eye types, hairstyles, and nose types have been revealed. It appears your character will be more unique than ever before. 
*8 players* ~ Confirmed up to 8 players can live on a single island at one time, however this means only one island per Switch console. Other players from other consoles cannot live on your island.
*Local Co-Op* ~ By sharing joycons, you can play in the same town at the same time with a friend right next to you. If you ever played Viva Pinata:Trouble In Paradise, it appears to be similar to this. You can change the "leader" so the camera focuses on them. Up to 4 players on a single switch.
*Other Multiplayer* ~ It's been confirmed that while Co-op supports up to 4 players, you can still play with up to 8 people at one time through wireless or online multiplayer. 

*FURNITURE & DESIGN*

*Outside Furniture* ~ Thanks Chouchou and per Treehouse, furniture can be directly placed outside, giving even more town customization. 
*Easier home design* ~ Per Treehouse, can move in "half units" like HHD. However, the drag and drop functionality of HHD was not used, so it's doubtful this is in the game and instead it will be classic AC "dragging the furniture around.
*Beach Tents* ~ You can put your tent on a beach. We can assume that you can build your house itself on the beach as well, although this isn't 100% confirmed.
*Paths *~ Actual paths! At 1:11 in the trailer, the human creates them with a new path-making tool. Thanks for Ossiran for pointing this out in the September Direct, you can place paths and then edit them somehow to be curved (they start in a square shape). 
*Picking up flowers* ~ You can take the buds from flowers while leaving the stems. These buds are used to craft garlands as a new type of head-wear. Whether they grow back or not has yet to be seen, although it seems like they will.
*Replanting Trees & the New Apple Mechanic* ~ As was first shown in the trailer, you can dig up trees. Now, as we see in the September Direct, you can move these trees at will. However, it appears this power comes with a "charge" that requires eating an apple. This gives food a whole new purpose other than just selling. 
*Door Decoration * ~ Thanks pocky for pointing this one out. There appear to be wreaths on doors with seasonal flair. During the winter sequence, the wreath was more holiday themed, but during the spring, the wreath had tulips and a spring-esque vibe. This appears to be optional as the door in the house by the beach in the trailer (timestamp 1:15) did not have a wreath. Also thanks jekabu for pointing out the nautilus that was on the door of the house in the September Direct. It appears there will be multiple decoration types.
*Different Windows* ~ Thanks Jaxen for pointing out the new window design. They have 3D blinds and look a lot more fitting than the 2D squares of previous titles.


*NEW FEATURES & MECHANICS*

*NookPhone* ~ A new smartphone the player has that has76 apps: Camera, Nook Miles, DIY Recipes, Map, Call Islander, and two unnamed apps shown in the September Direct. They appear to be some sort of ID-type app and a design app (thanks OhDeerieMe for pointing this one out).
*Nook Miles* ~ Works like an "airline program," get miles from doing certain activities, able to be used for "items and activities." It seems the game rewards you for doing classic animal crafting things like fishing and catching bugs. It seems to be like an achievement system, but with actual rewards for completion. Some examples of things to unlock through Nook Miles include DIY Recipes or a Nook Inc. uniform. Apparently, these Nook Miles can also be gained through daily quests given by Tom Nook.
*Camera *~ App on the NookPhone to take pictures with filters and a zoom in/out function, can also take pictures through the regular Nintendo Switch function. 
*Upgrades* ~ The Nook Phone can get more apps over time. One these is designs. How this will fully work has yet to be seen.
*Different Colors* ~ Thanks jekabu for pointing out from the September Direct that phone cases can be different colors. I would assume we pick the color or it's something we're able to choose at a certain upgrade.  

*Crafting *~ We can now craft certain tools, furniture, and accessories. 
There is a workbench in the Nook. Inc. tent that allows us to craft these items. This is done through the DIY Recipes app on the NookPhone. There appears to be other crafting benches in the trailer. One is outside the player's home, another of a different color in Fuchisia's home (thanks Jaxen for pointing this out). In the Nintendo Direct, we appear to see a craftbench in the world at ~3:05.
There are various materials that can be found around the island to craft, including logs, stone, clay, iron ore, and even picked weeds. Thanks Darius-The-Fox for pointing out different types of wood from trees, hardwood and softwood.
Some higher tier crafting projects require previously crafted items to complete.
You can get DIY Recipes from finding certain materials, talking to villagers, or from NookMiles.

*Pole-Jumping* ~ Yes, you can pole jump over rivers using the new Vaulting Pole. The pole has to be carried with an inventory space. It appears especially useful early game because, according to the map, there were no bridges.
*Flimsy Tools* ~ New tool type that can be crafted, don't appear to do much damage to the environment but can collect materials. Unknown if they break or not.
*Fish Food* ~ Per the September Direct, you can use fish food to attract fish to catch with the fishing rod. 

*MISCELLANEOUS*

*New music* ~ sneak peak of 10:00AM music in Treehouse. It's different from other games, as expected. Also, if the same as the E3 trailer for New Leaf, then the theme heard during the trailer is the main theme for the game. It gives off a really Wild World vibe and I personally love it. There are also some new music themes in the September Direct trailer that take on a similar vibe. 
*Hemispheres *~ Yes! Hemispheres! Seasons now align depending on which hemisphere you are in.  
*Automatic Stacking* ~ Thanks nimbas1103 on the features thread, automatic stacking is a thing now.
*Pocket Camp Connection?* ~ There doesn't appear to be much of one. Per IGN, there are "collaboration items being planned for the two games" but you don't need to have one for the other.
*Autosave* ~ New Horizons will introduce a new auto-save feature, so whenever you stop playing your progress will be saved. 
*Cloud Saves?* ~ There are _no_ cloud saves in AC:NH
*Multiple Towns?* ~ You can only have one town per Nintendo Switch. So please don't buy multiple copies of the game expecting to make multiple towns.

That's all I have so far. Are there any new things y'all picked up on as well that haven't been mentioned? And a big thanks to everyone who's helped!

And remember, take everything with a grain of salt. We saw a really early build, so things can change in the future and will be updated on here if/when they do.

*RESOURCES*

E3 Trailer link ~ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-McRVucI9Q
Nintendo Treehouse link ~ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=858bJn1zEZI
Analysis of both^^ by ztc0611 ~ https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...alysis-of-all-the-NH-footage-we-ve-got-so-far
IGN Article ~ https://www.ign.com/articles/2019/0...ls-about-animal-crossing-new-horizons-e3-2019
 9.4.19 Nintendo Direct AC:NH Footage ~ https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=4&v=kJ5qp2YlElo
 New Screenshots circa mid-December 2019 ~ https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?474998-High-resolution-shots-of-previous-photos!
 Japanese Trailer on New Year's Eve ~ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qL1kAinRmIk
 Extended Cover Art ~ https://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=230278&d=1577844682
High-Quality Screenshots (big thanks to Shannon1) ~ https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?474998-High-resolution-shots-of-previous-photos!
Small yet Amazing Design Details ~ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=055f5Yjjoa0


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 11, 2019)

I know they showed some villagers in the trailer, but does anyone recall seeing any Welcome Amiibo villagers? I do not.


----------



## Roshan (Jun 11, 2019)

Maybe you must craft all items and tools now eh


----------



## xTurnip (Jun 11, 2019)

Flower crown.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jun 11, 2019)

Roshan said:


> Maybe you must craft all items and tools now eh



God I hope not


----------



## Roshan (Jun 11, 2019)

Tom nook and his children now have a crafting tent instead of their own shops (one to customise your house and other to sell items, this is what they had in new leaf and now they got rid of it?)


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 11, 2019)

This backpack in the trailer is from Pocket Camp


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 11, 2019)

* Villagers can sit down and interact more with the island
* Up to 8 players at the same time
* You can create paths with your shovel 
* You can place lots and lots of items outside
* Pole jumping over rivers
*  Snowmen are back


----------



## Mutti (Jun 11, 2019)

I like the idea of the wreaths which go on the characters doors.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jun 11, 2019)

Chouchou said:


> * Villagers can sit down and interact more with the island
> * Up to 8 players at the same time
> * You can create paths with your shovel
> * You can place lots and lots of items outside
> ...



Where did you get the the up to 8 players at a time?
Or the snowmen are back?


----------



## Boricua (Jun 11, 2019)

There?s rocks on the beach


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 11, 2019)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Where did you get the the up to 8 players at a time?
> Or the snowmen are back?



You can count them in the trailer. And you can see it building a snowmen.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jun 11, 2019)

also, treehouse sounds like its covering this now!


----------



## brinstar (Jun 11, 2019)

Livestream of gameplay is showing more features. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhVCdxtofWU


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jun 11, 2019)

Confirmed, furniture can be moved outside. You can move your tent like an item and put it anywhere reasonable. Furniture can be moved in half units like HHA

You can call islanders via your phone

Clay and weeds are materials for crafting alongside softwood from trees?

multiple varities of weeds now

Northern and Southern hemisphere now have their own seperate setup for seasons/time

ATM in the nook tent, alongside a ? box

you can in fact buy tools and things from nook through normal means

Nook Miles are a new system similar to achievements, perhaps like ACNLWA? They say it works like airplane mileage

You can exchange miles for items AND activities

Normal trees produce Hard Wood and normal Wood

The "call an islander" calls other residents and allows you to play together

The trailer showed her calling another player, you can play with multiple people on the same system via joycon/controllers

Common butterfly confirmed instect

vaulting pole is an item you cancarry

While multiple players are active on the same system one player controls the camera, you can freely change which player can do this

up to 8 players can live on an island, however only 4 players can be online on the same system, this however, does not include internet play or local wireless

8 players can be online at the same island with the other options, but only 4 people at the same time on 1 system

Bivalves appear to be a thing, something in the sand was squirting at them


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Jun 11, 2019)

I am loving these instagram filters.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jun 11, 2019)

yep, you can dig up clams and craft fishing bait

you acquire DIY recipes via other villagers, finding items, and buying blueprints

ok, thats pretty much the end of it so far, I'll clean up my posts in a second.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheRealWC said:


> So, from the E3 trailer, these are a few key points I picked up on:
> 
> 
> *Multi-layered towns* ~ It appears that towns will have multiple layers a la City Folk again.
> ...



lol, it seems we were both posting updates as the trailer went on XD


----------



## TheRealWC (Jun 11, 2019)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> yep, you can dig up clams and craft fishing bait
> 
> you acquire DIY recipes via other villagers, finding items, and buying blueprints
> 
> ...



Lol yea, thanks for the wood differences, I missed that.


----------



## Mars (Jun 11, 2019)

Hemispheres? Was this confirmed in Treehouse?
Edit: Nevermind, it is. xD I'm watching it now.


----------



## Jaxen (Jun 11, 2019)

One of the developers said you could move the tent, even after you’ve placed it down. Possibly a hint that we’ll be able to move villager homes!


----------



## adeline (Jun 11, 2019)

Is that what she said? Maybe I need to rewatch but I thought she was referring to your ability to have your house on the beach.


----------



## carackobama (Jun 11, 2019)

The more I hear about NH the more I’m excited for it! It’s very different to what I expected but I love everything we’ve heard so far.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 11, 2019)

So I'm guessing we can place furniture outside next to trees now?


----------



## TheRealWC (Jun 11, 2019)

Stevey Queen said:


> So I'm guessing we can place furniture outside next to trees now?



Yes. It appears you can place any furniture item inside and outside.


----------



## pinkfawn (Jun 11, 2019)

Not sure if anyone mentioned it yet, but it looks like villagers can wear long sleeves (not sure if it was in pocket camp but in NL it automatically changed it into a tank), and the sheep now also can wear shirts (also not sure if it was in pocket camp, but in NL and previous games it changed it into a scarf)


----------



## TheRealWC (Jun 11, 2019)

pinkfawn said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned it yet, but it looks like villagers can wear long sleeves (not sure if it was in pocket camp but in NL it automatically changed it into a tank), and the sheep now also can wear shirts (also not sure if it was in pocket camp, but in NL and previous games it changed it into a scarf)



That's why the sheep look so weird lol, nice catch.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 11, 2019)

when they dug up the clam in the treehouse the description said it made 'great clam chowder' I'm probably misinterpreting this, but could this be a sign of a cooking system?


----------



## Airysuit (Jun 11, 2019)

I really like it so far. But Im kinda afraid there isn't gonna be a museum/encyclopedia for bugs and stuff.. it would be sad to not have the art thing as well.


----------



## smonikkims (Jun 11, 2019)

Bcat said:


> when they dug up the clam in the treehouse the description said it made 'great clam chowder' I'm probably misinterpreting this, but could this be a sign of a cooking system?



I think that was just the item specific message for that particular item, because it was followed by the comment about fish bait. I think if there was a cooking system it would have mentioned that the clam chowder gave them an idea for a recipe, like the fish bait thing.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 11, 2019)

Lighting on the characters hair, along with the fact their hair can move.

New styles in dresses, and sneakers look more like sneakers instead of flat shoes.


----------



## Roshan (Jun 11, 2019)

Hh


----------



## pinkfawn (Jun 11, 2019)

airysuit said:


> I really like it so far. But Im kinda afraid there isn't gonna be a museum/encyclopedia for bugs and stuff.. it would be sad to not have the art thing as well.



I think probably the NookPhone they've been teasing in Treehouse will open up a feature in the released game that has a bug/fish collecting encyclopedia, and then eventually you can build a museum. That's one of my favorite parts of the game too, so I hope it comes back.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 11, 2019)

smonikkims said:


> I think that was just the item specific message for that particular item, because it was followed by the comment about fish bait. I think if there was a cooking system it would have mentioned that the clam chowder gave them an idea for a recipe, like the fish bait thing.



that's what I was thinking too. Kind of a shame because I would love to cook like in botw


----------



## brinstar (Jun 11, 2019)

I didn't see this on the OP, but Kotaku talked to Nintendo who confirmed you can choose your skin tone: https://kotaku.com/animal-crossing-new-horizons-will-let-you-decorate-the-1835421595


----------



## Mars (Jun 11, 2019)

- Commented on the wrong post-


----------



## KeatAlex (Jun 11, 2019)

Do you think storage would increase as soon as we get a backpack?


----------



## adeline (Jun 11, 2019)

It looked like there was a workbench placed in front of the character's home and also one inside Fuschias home.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I feel they will probably be purely decorative but since the one we see is a PC item it gives me hope that you can somehow move items over from it.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 11, 2019)

I love everything I have seen!!! Love the graphics and gameplay! I was hesitant until I saw the trailers but I?m hyped now for the game!! Can?t wait to get it ...I?m going to have to save my shekels LOL 



Spoiler: Love the soft shades and omg! The water!




















Spoiler: Woo! Laying dirt paths and adorable Fuschia with new furniture❤️
















Spoiler: Well, Nook is still a Crook! But ain?t he sweet in his Island duds!?

















Yep! I?m definitely hyped for this game!


----------



## Pellie (Jun 11, 2019)

One thing that I noticed and found pretty cool: The fact that the eyes, or more like the pupils, of your 
character are actually moving. Like, when that female villager in the Treehouse gameplay looked at her 
phone, the eyes/pupils really looked down. In the pervious AC games, the eyes/pupils always stayed in 
the same position. Speaking of the eyes: When you look closely to the pupils of the female villager from
the Direct trailer, you can see that her pupils are also more detailed, like different shades of blue can
be seen here. 

Also, the houses of the villagers now looking similar like they looked back in Wild World and City Folk,
which I really welcome.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 11, 2019)

Also, I think the shadows had actual shape? Correct me if I'm wrong. But when the girl was standing outside her tent, like, right outsidr her doorway, you could see a human shaped shadow casted behind her.

Just watched the video again, and yeah there is definitely shape to that shadow. When you hold tools even then it cast a shadow. So, hints of dynamic lighting?


----------



## kayleee (Jun 11, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> This backpack in the trailer is from Pocket Camp



Is this a new hairstyle too? Or is this a wig?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 11, 2019)

I just noticed in the treehouse video that the animal villagers are living in tents but I'm pretty sure the trailer showed Fuschia in a house. So I guess we have to upgrade their homes too.


----------



## minimoon (Jun 11, 2019)

Stevey Queen said:


> I just noticed in the treehouse video that the animal villagers are living in tents but I'm pretty sure the trailer showed Fuschia in a house. So I guess we have to upgrade their homes too.



Or they have to! I don't know which would be better. It would be kind of fun to have all that control, but a lot of work as well!

In the trailer it seemed like a lot of seasons passed and things were still pretty basic with the character's house and garden - I wonder if that's really representative of how long everything is going to take us in this game!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 11, 2019)

https://kotaku.com/animal-crossing-new-horizons-will-let-you-decorate-the-1835421595

"Kotaku followed up with Nintendo after its Nintendo Direct presentation, and the company confirmed that you will be able to select your character?s skin tone in the game."


----------



## Valerie (Jun 11, 2019)

video of what I found:
https://youtu.be/WFQNVNMGrHU/


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 11, 2019)

Hekapoo said:


> One thing that I noticed and found pretty cool: The fact that the eyes, or more like the pupils, of your
> character are actually moving. Like, when that female villager in the Treehouse gameplay looked at her
> phone, the eyes/pupils really looked down. In the pervious AC games, the eyes/pupils always stayed in
> the same position. Speaking of the eyes: When you look closely to the pupils of the female villager from
> ...


I know, sweet, look at those baby blues!


----------



## Fey (Jun 11, 2019)

Seems like:

+ Tree’s leaves actually look wet from the rain!  
+ Animal names are displayed in colors corresponding to their appearance (Fuchsia=pink/yellow, Nook=brown/black)



Stevey Queen said:


> I just noticed in the treehouse video that the animal villagers are living in tents but I'm pretty sure the trailer showed Fuschia in a house. So I guess we have to upgrade their homes too.



Tents might be evidence for the move-in location of Animals being temporary and changeable by the player!


----------



## Ojo46 (Jun 11, 2019)

I?m unreasonably hyped for pole jumping


----------



## DoctorGrunge (Jun 11, 2019)

Did anyone catch the cup icon in the crafting menu? I wonder if this means we'll be able to make recipes like if a villager wants an orange smoothie.


----------



## Dewy (Jun 11, 2019)

It looks like Fuchsia is wearing a dress in the trailer, rather than a shirt. Does this mean villagers can finally wear dresses? o:
If only we could get them to wear pants


----------



## HappyTails (Jun 11, 2019)

Skin tones for the win!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 11, 2019)

This ... LOL ...  @TheRealWC
*Pole-Jumping* ~ Yes, you can pole jump over rivers. Don't know how I feel about this, but it implies we're going to have to build bridges most likely. **TREEHOUSE - I didn't see any bridges on the map so this could be very true, pole is carryable.**

*Pole jumping, woooo! Who needs a bridge!?*
I dunno, this picture just makes my heart smile!!


----------



## pocky (Jun 11, 2019)

doors seem to have the option to have "wreaths" on it, the house that was shown in the winter had a wreath made up of christmas ornaments, a few seconds later they showed one that was a flower wreath.


----------



## HappyTails (Jun 11, 2019)

I hope we are going to be able to make different types of paths, like brick, stone, etc. Just having dirt path would be boring.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 11, 2019)

pocky said:


> doors seem to have the option to have "wreaths" on it, the house that was shown in the winter had a wreath made up of christmas ornaments, a few seconds later they showed one that was a flower wreath.
> 
> View attachment 226320View attachment 226321



I've always wanted to have more options to decorate houses with!


----------



## LeAckerman (Jun 11, 2019)

So since there's pole jumping,, does that mean bridges wont be in the game? or is it just something that's used early on in the game?? 
Also I wonder if NPC's like Able sisters, Isabelle, dr. shrunk, etc,. will make a comeback as the town develops?

By far, I believe all the new elements they added are amazing and I can't wait to see more of this game


----------



## satine (Jun 11, 2019)

LeAckerman said:


> So since there's pole jumping,, does that mean bridges wont be in the game? or is it just something that's used early on in the game??
> Also I wonder if NPC's like Able sisters, Isabelle, dr. shrunk, etc,. will make a comeback as the town develops?
> 
> By far, I believe all the new elements they added are amazing and I can't wait to see more of this game



There better be bridges... I mean if they don't include them I will throw a fit but I find that extremely unrealistic. You'd have to carry that damn thing around constantly. A permanent space taken from your pocket. I was put off by this but I am sure that you build bridges as you develop the town. If you can legit pave paths then surely you can build bridges.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 11, 2019)

In the trailer, you can see a craft bench outside and one in fuscia's house too. That combined with the phrasing 'should I craft something on _Tom Nook's_ workbench' leads me to think that maybe you can craft or buy more crafting benches and not be dependent on using Nook's exclusively.


----------



## satine (Jun 11, 2019)

There are also some REALLY cute new outfits! Those dresses that the girl with the hat and the red haired girl featured in the trailer were wearing were super duper cute! I look forward to all of the "tropical" clothes lol. That's such a minor thing but it was just so charming to me.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 11, 2019)

Fey said:


> Seems like:
> 
> + Tree?s leaves actually look wet from the rain!
> + Animal names are displayed in colors corresponding to their appearance (Fuchsia=pink/yellow, Nook=brown/black)
> ...



What color was Hamster's name? Might be a gender or personality thing, special characters like Nook being black.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> In the trailer, you can see a craft bench outside and one in fuscia's house too. That combined with the phrasing 'should I craft something on _Tom Nook's_ workbench' leads me to think that maybe you can craft or buy more crafting benches and not be dependent on using Nook's exclusively.



Probably a big convenience thing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Pennifer said:


> I know, sweet, look at those baby blues!



And the detail of the hair.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DoctorGrunge said:


> Did anyone catch the cup icon in the crafting menu? I wonder if this means we'll be able to make recipes like if a villager wants an orange smoothie.



We can have decorative food, like the coconut drink. It's probably that.


----------



## numbernine (Jun 11, 2019)

satine said:


> There better be bridges... I mean if they don't include them I will throw a fit but I find that extremely unrealistic. You'd have to carry that damn thing around constantly. A permanent space taken from your pocket. I was put off by this but I am sure that you build bridges as you develop the town. If you can legit pave paths then surely you can build bridges.



they will have bridges, the npcs have to have a way to cross.


----------



## rianne (Jun 11, 2019)

Bcat said:


> In the trailer, you can see a craft bench outside and one in fuscia's house too. That combined with the phrasing 'should I craft something on _Tom Nook's_ workbench' leads me to think that maybe you can craft or buy more crafting benches and not be dependent on using Nook's exclusively.



I'm glad Aya showed it didn't cost bells to use Nook's workbench for crafting since it was ~*~our DIY recipe~*~


----------



## oath2order (Jun 11, 2019)

numbernine said:


> they will have bridges, the npcs have to have a way to cross.



Exactly! Unless they make them pole vault. But that's doubtful. NPC pathing is...questionable at times.


----------



## creamyy (Jun 11, 2019)

Pupils. You've got eye pupils now


----------



## satine (Jun 11, 2019)

Wait wait! I forgot. I saw this when I originally watched the Treehouse stream but I was so overwhelmed that I didn't take note. 

On the beach, something kinda spits water out of the sand? Could this be like clams or ghost shrimp something else that burrows?

Here's a pic. 




And here's the spot in the Treehouse that shows that for reference: https://youtu.be/dEh3MPy4GAU?t=320

*Also, secondly,* you know what I didn't see at all? Star-shaped little areas for fossils or gyroids.  I'm sure this is just a forgotten detail they didn't include for the sake of the early gameplay. But my paranoid side is praying that it is not indicitive of any removal of the buried items feature.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 11, 2019)

creamyy said:


> Pupils. You've got eye pupils now



Not only the player, but also animal villagers do. I could see the hamster wandering around was sometimes looking down on the ground he was walking on.


----------



## Ossiran (Jun 11, 2019)

satine said:


> On the beach, something kinda spits water out of the sand? Could this be like clams or ghost shrimp something else that burrows?
> 
> Here's a pic.
> 
> View attachment 226323



They're clams you can use for crafting fishing bait, according to the Treehouse stream.

- - - Post Merge - - -

An article from IGN claims that Isabelle is in the game, but you have to unlock her. Tom Nook offers different services to upgrade your island depending on what you build and how much debt you pay back.

Article can be found here: https://www.ign.com/articles/2019/06/12/is-isabelle-in-animal-crossing-new-horizons-yes-e3-2019


----------



## drowningfairies (Jun 11, 2019)

Was about to come and post the same article as Ossiran. 
There's some more detail about how things work, too!


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 11, 2019)

Eeeeeeeeeeee! I don't know how I feel about all this stuff ( because I handle charge poorly) but I'm excited.


----------



## Ossiran (Jun 11, 2019)

Another small detail I noticed is from the trailer when the player character was crafting the ax: When Tom Nook and Timmy Nook are cheering, instead of clapping they now slap their bellies in a very typical tanuki fashion.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 11, 2019)

I hope there are amiibo's. I have so many and the cards.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 11, 2019)

Thank you for the info complied together.

If you want this thread pinned, go onto the OP post and report it, stating you think it should be pinned.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 11, 2019)

I noticed a lack of new tree types, and the only bush I saw was at the side or back of a house. 

I hope there are still bushes. 
New tree types would have been nice.


----------



## LeAckerman (Jun 12, 2019)

I was rewatching the trailer and noticed that the whole island is covered in grass,, like every shot I've seen, there's no dirt patches or any sign of the grass dying
Does that mean we dont have to worry about the grass deteriorating? Maybe it'll be fixed as they work on it idk


----------



## Fey (Jun 12, 2019)

oath2order said:


> What color was Hamster's name? Might be a gender or personality thing, special characters like Nook being black.



I?m pretty sure it was Yellow/Brown, which would match Hamlet?s character design. Of course that might still just be a coincidence, or a decision that doesn?t make it into the final game. Still, I thought it was neat!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 12, 2019)

LeAckerman said:


> I was rewatching the trailer and noticed that the whole island is covered in grass,, like every shot I've seen, there's no dirt patches or any sign of the grass dying
> Does that mean we dont have to worry about the grass deteriorating? Maybe it'll be fixed as they work on it idk



I thought the same thing. They did show in one of the videos (the Direct itself, not the Treehouse video) a player's character digging up the grass and making a dirt path. Let me look for it again.

Here it is. I don't know how to make a direct link to the time in YouTube videos, but go to about the 1:07 mark.






(Also, at the 1:01 mark I noticed the character digging up a tree and putting it in their pocket. We can relocate trees now without having to buy a new sapling and waiting for it to grow? I love that!)


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 12, 2019)

oh god am i glad i found this thread- so many things i didn't notice myself aaaaaah

so incredibly excited for this to come out and even though waiting will be awful i'm glad they're putting so much time and effort and care into this game so that when it does come out, it'll be awesome. i'm most excited for the multiplayer aspect (multiple people playing at one time on the same switch AHHH), flowers n flower crowns, all these unlockable features (slowly unlocking isabelle and all the other npcs?? slowly bringing civilization to the island???? yes please), and just _having a new ac mainline game_!!!

i'm so excited to play acnh :''''''')


----------



## adeline (Jun 12, 2019)

Looking at the Treehouse footage again where they show the DIY recipes. The bg for recipes seem to reflect the main material used in making them. I'm personally reading the categories at the top as follows:

Tools, furniture/deco, food deco, hanging deco, floor/walls, clothing/accessories, miscellaneous (as shown when she is at Nook's buying item screen), buildings/pwp, and starred recipes.

Edit: the IGN article also says you start off with two Villagers, presumably they are the ones side by side on the map, so presumably you get to choose where they go!


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 12, 2019)

I don't know if it is confirmed but I'm assuming that the inventory section has a separate section for clothes? (there was a little shirt icon in the inventory section) Or that could just be the toggle for changing your character's look.


----------



## Burumun (Jun 12, 2019)

Fey said:


> I’m pretty sure it was Yellow/Brown, which would match Hamlet’s character design. Of course that might still just be a coincidence, or a decision that doesn’t make it into the final game. Still, I thought it was neat!



I went back to the part where they speak to Fuchsia in the Treehouse, and her name bubble was yellow text with a bright pink background, so I assume they're matched to the villagers now.


----------



## Roshan (Jun 12, 2019)

Flowers are a set of 3 again instead of 4


----------



## Boccages (Jun 12, 2019)

In the IGN article about "Isabelle" being back in AC:NH, it's written that when you start out on the deserted island you are accompanied by only two other animals - which I guess are two other villagers (like Hamlet and Fuschia in the Treehouse footage).

Here is the exact quote : "In Animal Crossing: New Horizons, players start their adventure on a deserted island with a tent and only two other animals rather than an established town. To progress, players must work toward improving the island."

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I'd like to point out that IGN got from Aya Kyogoku that:


> As far as voice chat goes, Kyogoku said the Nintendo Switch Online app should be compatible for Animal Crossing: New Horizons.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 12, 2019)

Does anyone know if the multiplayer can work where you can have people also playing with you on your console as well as over the internet at the same time?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 12, 2019)

nintendofan85 said:


> Does anyone know if the multiplayer can work where you can have people also playing with you on your console as well as over the internet at the same time?



I haven't seen anything specifying if you can or not yet.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 12, 2019)

According to this interview, you have full control over your characters appearanceat the beginning of the game, including choosing your skin tone, and "all the facial parts or hairstyles are all gender-free". You can change this at any time in the game.

https://www.polygon.com/e3/2019/6/1...acter-customization-skin-tone-nintendo-switch


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 12, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> According to this interview, you have full control over your characters appearanceat the beginning of the game, including choosing your skin tone, and "all the facial parts or hairstyles are all gender-free". You can change this at any time in the game.
> 
> https://www.polygon.com/e3/2019/6/1...acter-customization-skin-tone-nintendo-switch


This means no Harriet?


----------



## Ossiran (Jun 12, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> This means no Harriet?



Not necessarily. She may be given a new role, or have special accessories or styles that any gender can wear, but can only be accessed by visiting her.


----------



## TheRealWC (Jun 12, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> This means no Harriet?



We can speculate as such. If she's in the game, she probably will have a different focus.

Unless, of course, we do have access to Harriet as soon as we start (perhaps if the seaplane takes us to a shopping area), but I don't personally think that's what they mean.


----------



## LeAckerman (Jun 12, 2019)

I feel like harriet will be in the game and still have a salon, but it works like how it did in AC:HHD, where that red machine allowed you to change anything you wanted about your appearance


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 12, 2019)

We saw a New hairstyle in the trailer (2 dutch braids, Nintendo heard my prayers), so maybe you can choose from the standard 8 or so hairstyles (well, both male and female) and harriet will give you other ones? Or maybe blueprints for wigs.. Its all just speculation right now tho but I hope she returns.

Im just super hyped I'm not playing with an ugly hairstyles the first couple weeks just because I want nice eyes!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 12, 2019)

Chouchou said:


> We saw a New hairstyle in the trailer (2 dutch braids, Nintendo heard my prayers), so maybe you can choose from the standard 8 or so hairstyles (well, both male and female) and harriet will give you other ones? Or maybe blueprints for wigs.. Its all just speculation right now tho but I hope she returns.
> 
> Im just super hyped I'm not playing with an ugly hairstyles the first couple weeks just because I want nice eyes!



I wanna be optimistic about new hairstyles, but that hairstyle in particular is a wig in past games, so who knows.

Then again it is early game so it is likely to be a new hairstyle.


----------



## Licorice (Jun 12, 2019)

At first I was on the fence but now I am HYPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Also does anyone know the size of new leaf maps? Is the map in this game bigger?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 12, 2019)

Licorice said:


> At first I was on the fence but now I am HYPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> Also does anyone know the size of new leaf maps? Is the map in this game bigger?



https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...bout-the-island-size-when-it-s-bigger-than-CF

Its not official but its probably a close estimate.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 12, 2019)

I noticed in the Nook store that the items you can buy are in a menu and not on display. 

I'd prefer to see what I'm buying.


----------



## Ossiran (Jun 12, 2019)

Constantine said:


> I noticed in the Nook store that the items you can buy are in a menu and not on display.
> 
> I'd prefer to see what I'm buying.



A "General Store" was mentioned in in the IGN article, so we can assume the actual shows will have items on display.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 12, 2019)

Constantine said:


> I noticed in the Nook store that the items you can buy are in a menu and not on display.
> 
> I'd prefer to see what I'm buying.


Also, you see the items in the menu. It's not bling buying.


----------



## Ossiran (Jun 12, 2019)

So here are the bugs that can be confirmed from the trailer and Treehouse segment:
-Common Butterfly
-Yellow Butterfly
-Tiger Butterfly
-Peacock Butterfly
-Agrias Butterfly
-Firefly
-Darner Dragonfly
-Red Dragonfly
-Brown Cicada

Obviously it's safe to assume there are many, many more. I'd expect the majority of those in New Leaf with maybe a few replacements given the island setting.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 12, 2019)

Boccages said:


> Also, you see the items in the menu. It's not bling buying.



You see an image of the item. Not the actual item on display where you can see it's size etc. 

I didn't think that needed explaining.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 13, 2019)

Bumping this up.

An IGN arcticle has came out detailing more about the game, such as the return of patterns, and how villagers moving in works. 

https://uk.ign.com/articles/2019/06...ls-about-animal-crossing-new-horizons-e3-2019


----------



## oath2order (Jun 13, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> Bumping this up.
> 
> An IGN arcticle has came out detailing more about the game, such as the return of patterns, and how villagers moving in works.
> 
> https://uk.ign.com/articles/2019/06...ls-about-animal-crossing-new-horizons-e3-2019



Good article. I love how the Animal Crossing team doesn't like to remove features.

I'm not salty about Pokemon, no not at all.



> ?Tom Nook, this time around, he has this place called Resident Services. He tirelessly works 24 hours making sure that all the residents on the island are happy and are living a good life,? Kyogoku said. ?Whenever Tom receives those debts paid back from the residents and the players, I think that because these resident services upgrade as time goes on, I think he?s investing that money toward the Resident Service for the residents.?



I bet Resident Services are for certain larger, not-easy-to-craft PWPs, such as the Oil Well, Stadium Lights, and the like. Probably Ordinances too.


----------



## Jaxen (Jun 13, 2019)

Different window styles? Also it looks like the crafting table (seen in the lower left of the same picture) comes in multiple colors, as we saw the player owning their own, tan table in the trailer.


----------



## TheRealWC (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks everyone for your help so far. I've updated the OP with the IGN Article and Mashable Article, as well as your suggestions. I imagine after this week news will be fairly dry until a trailer, so the list your looking at is probably pretty final for now.


----------



## Fey (Jun 14, 2019)

Burumun said:


> I went back to the part where they speak to Fuchsia in the Treehouse, and her name bubble was yellow text with a bright pink background, so I assume they're matched to the villagers now.



It was a few pages earlier (#47), but that was exactly the point I was making. The post you responded to was just my answer to oath2order asking me whether my theory held up with Hamlet's textbox.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 14, 2019)

Jaxen said:


> Different window styles? Also it looks like the crafting table (seen in the lower left of the same picture) comes in multiple colors, as we saw the player owning their own, tan table in the trailer.



I think it would be really cool for every "main furniture series" to have a crafting table


----------



## Nilesse (Jun 15, 2019)

This article also has some new information. 

Short summary: no split-screen multiplayer; the Nintendo mobile app will be used for voice chat along other things (not mentioned exactly what), no dedicated ACNH app; they are considering systems like Early Bird/Night Owl ordinances to make sure both kids and adults will be able to experience the game; no cloud saves; KK will be back on Saturdays, along with multiple ways to enjoy his music (radio is mentioned as one of them).


----------



## stacyadams (Jun 15, 2019)

this might be a stupid question, but is the game 60fps?


----------



## TheRealWC (Sep 4, 2019)

Updated post-Nintendo Direct. Please let me know if I missed anything, especially on the clothing part (I didn't pay much attention after I saw that big mushroom thing)


----------



## Ossiran (Sep 4, 2019)

Some updates:
-All grass has patterns now. New trailer show the patterns everywhere, just faint.
-Snowflake catching in Winter from New Leaf is back.
-Shooting stars are back.
-Seasonal changes seem to be a lot more varied. The grass and trees experience more color changes.
-For path making, it looks like you pave it completely flat, and then you can round out the edges by kicking the dirt the same way you kick a hole full in New Leaf.
-New insects! This is actually from the first trailer where, at the beginning when she's walking along the beach, you can see a white butterfly that is clearly not a Common Butterfly. This same Butterfly also appears in the new trailer at about 4:46.


----------



## Scarfy (Sep 4, 2019)

Really quickly threw together screenshots of the clothing that stood out to me. I know for a fact some of this info is old but I'm just pointing out everything that's a first for a mainline game.



The mesh for the tops no longer completely cover the PCs upper body. Looks like we have a variety of necklines and the mesh is slightly separated from the body even in tops with high necklines.
We've been shown two different types of long sleeves. One straight line that tapers out slightly at the wrists like in acnl (yellow stripe shirt) and one that cuffs at the wrist (dark green top and red top)
We have overalls (did we have whole body suits aside from the swimsuits in acnl...?)
Long straight skirt and a new dress shape.
Unsure if the black shirt + plaid shirt tied around the PCs waist is one mesh or two items combined. I'm leaning towards it being one item.
I forgot to take screenshots but it was shown in the first direct as well; there are two different lengths for shorts.
It looks like some of the details are still "painted" on like in previous games, but I noticed in the red down jacket, the seam where the zipper would be is 3D. If you watch 4:00-4:01 in the trailer you see it react to the light. Big difference when you compare it to how a similar jacket looks in acnl. I'm holding out hope for open jackets that lets you wear different shirts underneath.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 4, 2019)

At the very end of that trailer tho when she throws the fish bait she is standing on a dock on the side of the island.

Which we didnt see on the map in treehouse stream and a dock on a deserted island wouldn't make sense (not counting the sea plane dock area)

So I'm guessing we can build docks/piers.


----------



## Ossiran (Sep 4, 2019)

Looks like the bottom of the NPC villagers' feet are detailed now. Though hard to see due to the angle, when Wolfgang is sitting down you can see pads on his feet.






In addition, it looks like there might be another new held item: Handbasket. At about 4:49 in the new trailer, we see Peewee holding a basket. It could be a tool, or just a decoration like the balloon.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 5, 2019)

Some of these are really exciting! I am admittedly a little bummed about the grass not being all patterned, I need animal crossing quirk (I mean think about how quirky it is!) and the grass is one of the small visual components. I hope that the villagers have some really good dialogue (and more of it) in New Horizons, more like in Wild world. Time will tell


----------



## OhDeerieMe (Sep 5, 2019)

You're missing the 7th Nook App, the pink one which is quite obviously to design patterns. Haven't seen anyone talk about this yet, I'm glad it's confirmed!


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 5, 2019)

OhDeerieMe said:


> You're missing the 7th Nook App, the pink one which is quite obviously to design patterns. Haven't seen anyone talk about this yet, I'm glad it's confirmed!



Also.. is his character wearing his flannel top strapped around his waist? I wonder if that’s a shirt design or if all long sleeves can do that. Maybe we can even layer clothing.


----------



## isabll (Sep 5, 2019)

Ossiran said:


> Looks like the bottom of the NPC villagers' feet are detailed now. Though hard to see due to the angle, when Wolfgang is sitting down you can see pads on his feet.



This is such a small detail but it makes me so happy! Look at his lil paws. ?_?


----------



## Sloom (Sep 5, 2019)

has anyone mentioned the flowers at the start of the direct? are those from pocket camp? doesnt look like any of the flowers from new leaf


----------



## Monkeido (Sep 5, 2019)

Sorry if I'm not allowed to post this twice, but figured it would make sense to post it here as well:

I'm guessing at least the museum is back:





Why else would you be able to dig up a fossil? ^^
Timestamp: https://youtu.be/sRWjpjNVOCM?t=288



Sloom said:


> has anyone mentioned the flowers at the start of the direct? are those from pocket camp? doesnt look like any of the flowers from new leaf



You're probably right that those are new! I don't think those were in Pocket Camp, but definitely not 100% sure.
I don't see them here though: https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Gardening#List_of_Flowers


----------



## Ossiran (Sep 5, 2019)

BluebearL said:


> Some of these are really exciting! I am admittedly a little bummed about the grass not being all patterned, I need animal crossing quirk (I mean think about how quirky it is!) and the grass is one of the small visual components. I hope that the villagers have some really good dialogue (and more of it) in New Horizons, more like in Wild world. Time will tell



The grass IS all patterned now! It's just faint. Looks like they've updated it as of the newest trailer. Even the snow is patterned now, and it didn't have any patterns in the first trailer.


----------



## TheRealWC (Sep 5, 2019)

Thank you _everyone_ who has helped amass stuff together and point out stuff that I missed. We get so much more done when we work together as a team! I've updated the OP with stuff y'all found. As always, let me know if something is left off! Also let me know if you have any formatting suggestions to make the list easier to read.


----------



## Neechan (Sep 5, 2019)

Sloom said:


> has anyone mentioned the flowers at the start of the direct? are those from pocket camp? doesnt look like any of the flowers from new leaf
> 
> View attachment 227703



At first I thought they were pansies, but I think those are actually zinnias that were in pc, I could be wrong.


----------



## Verecund (Sep 5, 2019)

The flowers look a lot like anemones to me!





Whatever they are, I think they look pretty cool. 

I also love how they changed the grass and snow patterns from E3!


----------



## jeni (Sep 6, 2019)

this looks like an ammonite on the door here, so maybe we can decorate with things like fossils and shells as well as wreaths and flowers! i wonder what else we can use :0


----------



## jeni (Sep 6, 2019)

oh, and there's also an item right up against the house in that picture, so it looks like they've ditched that one square radius around buildings where you can't place anything

i don't know if anyone's mentioned this yet but there also appears to be a separate storage space for clothes in your pockets!


----------



## Rymi1 (Sep 6, 2019)

jekabu said:


> this looks like an ammonite on the door here, so maybe we can decorate with things like fossils and shells as well as wreaths and flowers! i wonder what else we can use :0
> 
> View attachment 227708



Good spotting! That's so interesting, I had no idea a fossil was on the door  how exciting, more customisation for the game!!


----------



## jeni (Sep 6, 2019)

oops it's me again, not trying to spam but there are so many new features 

i can't take credit for finding this one but someone on twitter noticed the characters in the trailer have different phone cases (link)


----------



## Neechan (Sep 6, 2019)

jekabu said:


> I don't know if anyone's mentioned this yet but there also appears to be a separate storage space for clothes in your pockets!



Don't get too excited just yet, i think that's just a tab to see what kind of clothing you are currently wearing at the moment and what you can add or remove, like new leaf


----------



## Monkeido (Sep 6, 2019)

The more I rewatch the trailer, the more I realise how gorgeous this game looks (and I always thought it looked great). I've immensely enjoyed New Leaf, but this is looking to be a pretty big step up!


----------



## Fey (Sep 6, 2019)

Glad to see this thread is still being updated!

I was pleasantly surprised that the grass pattern covers the entire ground after all, not just in patches like it was shown at E3. I know some people liked that look though, so I hope having the pattern more subtle than in previous titles is a good compromise for everyone. 

On a slightly more concerned note, it's looking uncomfortably likely that cedar and leaf trees will be separated on the map, as I've yet to see an example of them placed together in the same area. That seems like a harsh and unnecessary limitation though, so I'm holding onto hope that it's just coincidence, or an aesthetic choice for the trailer.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 6, 2019)

I've been watching the trailer and all these new things that we've seen so far are looking pretty promising. I'm literally falling in love with the new clothing types and I'm glad the grass pattern is now all over the ground, instead of patches. I'm very curious to see what that big mushroom is and/or what it does. Also, thanks for keeping track of all these things and updating the new information.


----------



## MKInfinite (Sep 7, 2019)

I just noticed something while rewatching both the E3 footage and the new trailer: some prices have been reduced.

In the E3 build, the flimsy fishing rod and net were around 300 bells and the flimsy watering can was 1200 bells in Timmy's shop.


In the new trailer, it seems they reduced the price of those tools: flimsy fishing rod and net are now 200 bells, while the flimsy watering can is 800 bells.



It's actually nice to see they're balancing money shenanigans, hopefully they'll continue to improve on it to make it not too easy but also not too punishing, especially because we don't know (or at least I don't) if the resources are limited per day or something.


----------



## Ossiran (Sep 7, 2019)

MKInfinite said:


> I just noticed something while rewatching both the E3 footage and the new trailer: some prices have been reduced.
> 
> In the E3 build, the flimsy fishing rod and net were around 300 bells and the flimsy watering can was 1200 bells in Timmy's shop.
> View attachment 227725
> ...



The trailer showed day 1, whereas the E3 demo was presumably a few days in. While I hope it's not the case, it could also be a system where the price increases based on how many you've bought to encourage crafting.

We'll have to wait for more info.


----------



## Celinalia (Sep 8, 2019)

tommy will be wandering around town and you can choose emotions via a kind of emotion wheel with 7 different slots. also on the main place where nook's tent is, appears to be something like a speaker, maybe used for announcements and the town tune. and it says in one of the nook miles 'if your tools break, just make more' so they are most likely not made for ever lol. while multiplayer, the other players can't leave the view field of the leader with the flag or else they'll get teleported back


----------



## TheRealWC (Dec 31, 2019)

This has been updated with stuff from the Japanese trailer. Let me know if I've missed anything from the past few months as far as screenshots go. I've been keeping up with everything but I haven't seen anything else that's really been new until now.


----------



## moo-kun (Dec 31, 2019)

New Dodo Pilot confirmed 
Sorry about the quality... I tried to zoom in and sharpen but it sucks (๑?́ ₃ ?̀๑)


----------



## Ossiran (Dec 31, 2019)

TheRealWC said:


> This has been updated with stuff from the Japanese trailer. Let me know if I've missed anything from the past few months as far as screenshots go. I've been keeping up with everything but I haven't seen anything else that's really been new until now.



You stated that the beaver in the box art image does not have freckles, but if you look closely at the higher quality image, they definitely do.

My guess is a new model, a child, or relative.


----------



## TheRealWC (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks for pointing that out. I’ll make sure to change that. Happy New Year everyone!


----------

